# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Las energías renovables no sustituyen a las convencionales. El caso alemán

## F. Lázaro

Otra demoledora entrada que echa por tierra los argumentos de los profetas del 100% renovable.




> http://www.desdeelexilio.com/2016/08...l-caso-aleman/
> 
> Escrito por Luis I. Gómez. 24 agosto, 2016 
> 
> Alemania pasa por ser la punta de lanza del ejército de salvadores del clima planetario. Su política de energías renovables es una de las más citadas en los foros y literatura dedicados a la alabanza del intervencionismo estatal para conseguir un mundo mejor. Un mundo libre de la amenaza del CO2, ese gas mortal donde los haya, máxima expresión de la loca carrera industrializadora y el crecimiento descontrolado del piojo humano. No basta con depiojar el planeta, debemos conseguir que los piojos que queden abandonen su paroxismo consumista y regresen a la armonía del Jardín del Edén, donde hasta los leones se alimentaban del amor y la concordia.
> 
> Si nos vamos a la web que el Fraunhofer Institut dedica a recopilar los datos de generación de energía en Alemania, nos encontramos con algunas curiosidades. Una y otra vez  los militantes de la revolución energética y los activistas del clima reclaman y proclaman que las denominadas fuentes de energía renovables como la energía solar y eólica sustituirían a las centrales eléctricas convencionales y reducirían las emisiones de CO2. Pues parece que no es así, tal y como nos cuentan los datos.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## termopar

La verdadera razón no es esa que subraya. El problema en Alemania es que se quieren hacer dos cosas al mismo tiempo, disminuir el CO2 y eliminar las nucleares y todo ello en un contexto donde han subido las exportaciones netas de electricidad. De momento la reducción de nucleares y las exportaciones están siendo sustituidas por incremento de  renovables, es decir, el balance de eliminación de CO2 es bajo. Pero una vez se supere toda la generación nuclear la disminución de CO2 se producirá a un mayor porcentaje.

Tambien influye el mayor aumento de consumo de carbón en vez de gas, por su bajo precio, y por tanto, el incremento de CO2 (por usar carbón en vez de gas) pesa mucho. A largo plazo, esto debería cambiar.

Las renovables en Alemania están cargando sobre sus espaldas un esfuerzo superior para sustituir no solo el carbón y el gas sino también las nucleares y el aumento de las exportaciones, el ritmo es más lento de momento. Pero seguirán aumentando las renovables, y disminuyendo el CO2. Ahora se van a centrar en la eólica offshore. Para hacer un análisis más claro y sin tantas variables donde realmente se sustituya energías fósiles por renovables se debe ir al caso de Dinamarca:



Y el precio a largo plazo bajará sin duda alguna, el esfuerzo para hacer cambios de mix tan drásticos es razonable y los alemanes ganarán en salud y seguridad, el clima es un esfuerzo de todos.

----------


## termopar

Aquí tiene otro ejemplo, INDIA, en el que se va impedir la construcción de nuevas centrales de carbón y las va a sustituir por renovables, y eso que es de los países con más crecimiento:




> *India le gana la partida a la UE: aumenta al 57% su objetivo de renovables para 2027*
> 
> Por José A. Roca - 22/12/2016
> 
> La energía solar en la India continúa hacia su objetivo de 100 GW en 2020, pero se espera que el ritmo se acelere y continúe más allá de esa fecha. Según acaba de dar a conocer el Gobierno, India prevé aumentar al 57% su objetivo de renovables para el 2027, un objetivo muy ambicioso que supone que la India superará los objetivos renovables contenidos en el Acuerdo de París –un 27% para el 2030- en más de un 100% y tres años antes de lo previsto.
> 
> Este plan de la India deja a la UE a bastante distancia. El liderazgo de las renovables del que presume la Comisión Europea se queda muy lejos. Del 27% al 57% hay un trecho importante. De esta manera, la UE no tendrá más remedio que no volver a decir aquello de que quieren liderar las renovables en el mundo, porque no lo harán.
> 
> Esta audaz declaración de intenciones de la Autoridad Central de Electricidad de la India se perfila en un proyecto de plan de energía a diez años que proyecta un aumento importante de la inversión privada en las industrias solar y eólica de la India durante la próxima década, lo que impulsará las instalaciones a objetivos más altos, rompiendo los anteriores, ya de por sí ambiciosos.
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/in...les-para-2027/

----------


## F. Lázaro

Para que no se le olvide...




> In India, they’re planning a huge increase in nuclear power, with *plans to build 48 new reactors by 2032*.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: https://engtechmag.wordpress.com/

----------

embalses al 100% (26-dic-2016),Jonasino (23-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

No sé de donde ha sacado esa información, busqué en el link y no aparece. En todo caso es muy ficticio, irreal, falso. No pienso malgastar una sola neurona para semejante patraña.

La política energética de la India la puede ver en este link: http://www.cea.nic.in/reports/committee/nep/nep_dec.pdf

Recientemente publicado, y la lista de proyectos nucleares para *2017-2022* es de 4 reactores en 2 plantas que en total suman *2,8 GW*

Y la lista de proyectos para el *2022-2027* es de 6 reactores en 3 localizaciones cuya potencia total es de *4,8 GW*

Es decir, *7,2 GW de nuclear frente a los 275 GW de renovables*. Incomparables!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No sé de donde ha sacado esa información, busqué en el link y no aparece.


Pues entonces es que vd. no ha buscado bien, vuelva a hacerlo y lo encontrará.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Otra prueba más de que las renovables no sustituyen a las convencionales. Una comparación de las emisiones de CO2 por KWh producido de 6 países europeos: Alemania, Dinamarca, España, Portugal, Suecia y Francia.

Mix de generación de Alemania y Dinamarca


Mix de generación de España y Portugal


Mix de generación de Suecia y Francia.


Dinamarca, el edén de los molinos de viento, decían que aquello era el paraíso, los Campos Elíseos, se decía que en pocos años les regalar iban la electricidad de lo barata que iba a ser… de momento lo único que han conseguido es la electricidad más cara de Europa y generar 5 veces más CO2  por unidad de energía producida que Suecia. Alemania, el paradigma de la solar y la eólica en Europa, es el país más contaminante de toda la UE, ¡¡enhorabuena!! (y cuando cierre todas sus nucleares en unos años, lo será aún más). España, después de haber hipotecado un dineral inmenso en las susodichas energías de dudosa eficiencia, resulta que también seguimos manteniendo el mismo nivel de emisiones. Y Portugal, que aquí se ha puesto también como ejemplo de las energías renovables y de la eficiencia, resulta que es el más contaminante por energía producida de los países 'pro-renovables'. ¿Pero qué ven mis ojos? Como se le queda el cuerpo a uno después de ver esto…

Resumiendo, que es gerundio: los cuatro países tomados como ejemplo por su fuerte apuesta por las energías renovables, después de haber invertido en conjunto casi 10 veces el coste de la Estación Espacial Internacional a base de unas políticas salvajes de subvenciones a las energías aludidas anteriormente, siguen siendo igual de contaminantes. Las renovables han servido de poco… salvo encarecer el precio de la electricidad, que en eso sí que han contribuido. Porque de reducir las emisiones, 'tararí que te vi'. Cuando las renovables no producen (y la mayor parte del tiempo no lo hacen) hay que seguir quemando algo, mientras algunos queman uranio, otros prefieren seguir quemando carbón o gas natural y seguir contaminando la atmósfera a lo bestia.

Las tablas hablan por sí solas. Lo de Francia o Suecia, eso sí es ecologismo. Lo de España o Alemania, no.

Fuente de las tablas: https://electricitymap.tmrow.co

----------

Jonasino (23-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Es lo que tiene ser los pioneros. Gracias a esos esfuerzos, los grandes productores de co2, China, India, EEUU y el resto del mundo están bajando o bajarán sus emisiones, además de conseguir que no sea la nuclear la alternativa para no reducir co2 a costa de basura radiactiva y peligrosos accidentes.

Menos mal que al menos no me contesta a los datos de la India,  será que llevo la razón.

Nota :ahhh!! Ya he encontrado la referencia,  ese mapa es del 2012, eso significa que India ha cambiado considerablemente su política reduciendo la inserción de más nucleraes por renovables, estupendo!!!!

Segunda nota: esos porcentajes de co2 de los países europeos no son valores medios anuales sino los de una hora en concreto,  con eso no damos valor a su comentario ni a los del gráfico de la India, simplemente  son manipuladores.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Segunda nota: esos porcentajes de co2 de los países europeos no son valores medios anuales sino los de una hora en concreto


No me diga, menudo descubrimiento. Muestre los valores medios anuales en CO2eq·KWh-1 de esos países.

A ver si difieren mucho de los expuestos en esas tablas. Ya que me acusa de manipulador, *demuéstrelo*.




> a costa de basura radiactiva y peligrosos accidentes.


También podemos hablar de la rotura de las presas de Banquiao y Shimatan en 1975: 175.000 muertos sólo en ese accidente. Si quiere también le refresco la memoria con las roturas de las presas de Vajont, Malpasset, Gleno, o algunas autóctonas como Tous o Vega de Tera. ¿No deberíamos abandonar primero la hidroeléctrica por peligrosa según su criterio? Ha muerto bastante más gente por rotura de presas que por accidentes nucleares. Yo no pido el abandono de la hidroeléctrica. Pido aumentar su seguridad. Con la nuclear, lo mismo. Esa es la diferencia entre vd. y yo.




> con eso no damos valor a su comentario ni a los del gráfico de la India, simplemente  son manipuladores.


Ah, ya... que los artículos para nada tendenciosos del Sr. Roca no lo son.

Su rigor, exactitud en las cifras y verosimilitud de sus artículos está fuera de toda duda.

----------

Jonasino (23-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Y para muestra perfecta, la de España:



el inicio de aumento de renovables en España se dio entre el 2004 (eólica) y el 2007 (solar), y cuando se dejo de invertir en el 2013

Pero de forma general, esta es la gráfica de reducción de CO2 y porcentaje de renovables:



El único que se sale de la tendencia es Alemania y es porque se está haciendo todo a la vez, reducir nuclear y aumentar renovables, pero ya cambiará.

También, la IEA presentó una gráfica en el 2015 indicando cómo se puede reducir el CO2 y las políticas más efectivas para conseguirlo:



Como puede observar, las renovables consigue reducirlo en un 30% mientras que la nuclear solo lo hace en un 7%.

Estos datos sí que dan información, no sus datos que no hacen más que deformar la realidad. QUEDA DEMOSTRADO

----------


## Jonasino

> QUEDA DEMOSTRADO


Lo dijo Blas, punto redondo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Diga la verdad termopar. En esa gráfica se contabiliza el CO2  generado en la produccion de electricidad, calefacción, industria, transporte, agricultura, etc. En la reducción de esas emisiones, lo que menos ha influido han sido las renovables. Esa caída se ha debido principalmente al descenso de la actividad industrial producto de la crisis, del descenso de las emisiones en el sector del transporte, menor demanda eléctrica (menos electricidad generada con carbón y gas), etc. De hecho, podemos comparar esta gráfica con la gráfica del PIB de España y veremos cómo son coincidentes. Sólo ha cogido del artículo de El País lo que le interesa... para variar.




> *España dispara las emisiones de CO2 tras el parón de la crisis*
> 
> Madrid 22 AGO 2016 - 13:23 CEST	
> 
> Durante la crisis, España consiguió reducir de forma espectacular sus emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero. Caídas del 7% o del 9% eran habituales y permitían presumir de cumplimiento con las obligaciones europeas y del Protocolo de Kioto. Sin embargo, no era un éxito de las políticas contra el cambio climático, sino el simple efecto de la desaceleración económica. Los datos lo corroboran. España aumentó sus emisiones a la atmósfera un 3,2% en 2015, según el adelanto que el Gobierno acaba de enviar a la Comisión Europea.

----------

Jonasino (25-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Por supuesto que la crisis también le afectó, no existe el gráfico que separe cada una de las contribuciones, y en caso de que una contrarrestase el descenso habría sido menos pronunciado. 

Por eso en este hilo previamente puse el caso de Dinamarca pero no fue suficiente para usted parece ser, tampoco le sirven los otros gráficos generales. Donde se precisan las contribuciones para cada caso, en fin, ni aun dando tres gráficas con los datos en la misma dirección,  buscando excusas. Créase sus cuentos si así es más feliz

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Menos mal que al menos no me contesta a los datos de la India,  será que llevo la razón.





> La lista de proyectos nucleares para *2017-2022* es de 4 reactores en 2 plantas que en total suman *2,8 GW*
> 
> Y la lista de proyectos para el *2022-2027* es de 6 reactores en 3 localizaciones cuya potencia total es de *4,8 GW*


Tranquilo, todo a su tiempo. Las que vd. ofrece difieren bastante sobre las que ofrece la WNA o la IAEA.


Sources:
Reactor data: World Nuclear Association to 1/11/16
International Atomic Energy Agency - Power Reactor Information System




> http://www.world-nuclear.org/informa...g-n/india.aspx
> 
> *Nuclear Power in India*
> (Updated December 2016)
> 
> India has a flourishing nuclear power programme. Expects to have 63 GWe nuclear capacity on line by 2032.  It aims to supply 25% of electricity from nuclear power by 2050.





> http://www.world-nuclear.org/informa...g-n/india.aspx
> 
> *Nuclear Power in India*
> (Updated December 2016)
> 
> In July 2014 the new Prime Minister urged DAE to triple the nuclear capacity to 17 GWe by 2024. He praised “India's self-reliance in the nuclear fuel cycle and the commercial success of the indigenous reactors.” He also emphasized the importance of maintaining the commercial viability and competitiveness of nuclear energy compared with other clean energy sources.






Tome, puede seguir leyendo... http://www.world-nuclear.org/informa...g-n/india.aspx

----------

Jonasino (25-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Eso, ya se verá, de momento le doy más credibilidad al último informe del ministerio de energía de la India a los datos de la iaea o la wna. Y los hechos a las proyecciones.

Y la realidad es que India, solo tiene el 3% de producción nuclear porque tiene poco uranio y lo que tiene es torio y pretende hacer un tipo de reactor que no es rentable. 

A mi no me extraña que prefieran modificar su plan a renovables en vez de nuclear, eso parece más realista, más aún con la cantidad de protestas antinucleares que dio el plan original.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Otro gran ejemplo del sistema alemán esta tarde. Después de haber invertido 680.000 mill. de € en primas a su Energiewende, tienen que producir su electricidad quemando carbón a lo bestia ante la falta de solar, eólica e hidráulica. Cuando saquen a las centrales nucleares del sistema dentro de unos años, habrá días en los que Alemania volverá a ser la Alemania de principios del siglo XX, recordando viejos tiempos pegándole duro al carbón. Viva el 'ecologismo' alemán. Y esto, algunos lo ponen como ejemplo...



https://electricitymap.tmrow.co

----------

Jonasino (29-dic-2016),perdiguera (29-ene-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Alemania. Aquí tenemos los 50 GW eólicos y 40 GW solares dándolo todo durante la ola de frío. 

Y esto es lo que algunos ponen como ejemplo de futuro a seguir. Fuente: Agora Energiewende.

----------

Jonasino (29-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Para eso estaba la eólica española inyectando a Francia,  lo que la nuclear francesa no puede dar por la falta de seguridad inherente de sus centrales nucleares. Y por eso son tan importantes las interconexiones de las redes para las renovables. Hoy sopla en España y luce el sol en Italia,  y mañana llueve en Francia, .... los sobrantes ayudan al que le falta. En esta ola de frío, a Francia. 

Si es que no te puedes fiar de la nuclear,  cualquier día te deja medio país a oscuras.

----------


## perdiguera

> Para eso estaba la eólica española inyectando a Francia,  lo que la nuclear francesa no puede dar por la falta de seguridad inherente de sus centrales nucleares. Y por eso son tan importantes las interconexiones de las redes para las renovables. Hoy sopla en España y luce el sol en Italia,  y mañana llueve en Francia, .... los sobrantes ayudan al que le falta. En esta ola de frío, a Francia. 
> 
> Si es que no te puedes fiar de la nuclear,  cualquier día te deja medio país a oscuras.


Ya estamos con que si la abuela fuma. Los valientes electrones eólicos invadiendo Francia al rescate de las nucleares francesas vilmente arrasadas por su falta de seguridad.
Sr Lázaro, hubiese estado bien saber con qué se rellenaba el resto de la curva de consumo alemana, a lo peor estaba llena de malvados electrones nucleares, lo mismo que la española, pues los españoles buenos iban camino a Francia.
90 GW instalados para que produzcan 10 de media y 20 de máxima, viva el sistema energético alemán, bueno donde los haya, sin duda. Y una barbaridad de subvenciones algo parecido a algo más de 7 € el vatio instalado.

----------

Jonasino (29-ene-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sr Lázaro, hubiese estado bien saber con qué se rellenaba el resto de la curva de consumo alemana, a lo peor estaba llena de malvados electrones nucleares, lo mismo que la española, pues los españoles buenos iban camino a Francia.
> 90 GW instalados para que produzcan 10 de media y 20 de máxima, viva el sistema energético alemán, bueno donde los haya, sin duda. Y una barbaridad de subvenciones algo parecido a algo más de 7  el vatio instalado.


Aquí está el mix completo. Dándole duro a la antracita y el lignito, ecológicos donde los haya.

Cuando cierren el parque nuclear, ya podemos imaginar con qué van a rellenar ese hueco...

----------

Jonasino (29-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Y aun asi es más barato que en Francia estos días? Expliquemelo!

----------


## perdiguera

Vaya tontería más supina, hasta el ministro lo sabe.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-ene-2017),Jonasino (29-ene-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> Para eso estaba la eólica española inyectando a Francia,  lo que la nuclear francesa no puede dar por la falta de seguridad inherente de sus centrales nucleares. Y por eso son tan importantes las interconexiones de las redes para las renovables. Hoy sopla en España y luce el sol en Italia,  y mañana llueve en Francia, .... *los sobrantes ayudan al que le falta. En esta ola de frío, a Francia. 
> *


¿Si? Como hoy, vamos:



Fuente: REE

----------

F. Lázaro (29-ene-2017),perdiguera (29-ene-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> Si es que no te puedes fiar de la nuclear,  cualquier día te deja medio país a oscuras.


El futuro según "termopar":

Fase I:



Fase II:

----------

F. Lázaro (29-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

> ¿Si? Como hoy, vamos:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: REE


 mire Sr. jonasino, no se disperse, no me ponga un gráfico de un domingo y con los precios mas bajos del mes,

----------


## termopar

Sr. Perdiguera, qué sabe, qué ministro, de qué habla? se ha unido al circo mundial, ringling,...? van a dejar sin trabajo a los mejores payasos y domadores de fieras del arte cómico.

----------


## termopar

Este año, Alemania va a bajar su producción de CO2. Ha eliminado 12 terawatios hora de carbón, piano piano si va lontano. A ver cuándo salen las cifras oficiales anuales. Como siempre, lo importante es la tendencia, que cada vez irá a más.

España también bajó su producción con centrales de carbón.

----------


## Jonasino

> mire Sr. jonasino, no se disperse, no me ponga un gráfico de un domingo y con los precios mas bajos del mes,


Vale, pues entonces el del lunes. por cierto 4.308 MW importados de las malvadas, peligrosas e ineficaces nucleares francesas para bajar el precio de la luz en España.

Por cierto, ¿alguien no conoce el término "solidaridad internacional"?

----------


## Jonasino

> piano piano si va lontano


Que gusto tener en el Foro un traductor de Google particular....Italiano, portugués, alemán.
Premio para los maestros Benito Mussolini, Oliveira Salazar, Adolfo Hitler....

----------


## termopar

> Vale, pues entonces el del lunes. por cierto 4.308 MW importados de las malvadas, peligrosas e ineficaces nucleares francesas para bajar el precio de la luz en España.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿alguien no conoce el término "solidaridad internacional"?


Pregúntele al Sr. Perdiguera,  Que creí entenderle que esos electrones provienen de la eolica francesa, jejeje

----------


## F. Lázaro

Las energías renovables en Alemania. Un desastre.

http://www.thegwpf.org/content/uploa...ergiewende.pdf

----------

Jonasino (01-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Jajaja, qué bueno!!!  Usted es un cachondo.

O sea que un sr. que dice que lo del CO2 no es para tanto y no hace falta tomar medidas, que no cree en el cambio climático y saca la chorrada de la edad media.....jajaja, pues nada, mejor que mejor. Eliminamos las nucleares por gas que son más baratas, regulan mejor y tan estables como las nucleares y arreglado. Renovables y gas. Usted no sabe lo que trae. Un tío del lobby petrolero (shell) qué va a decir!!

----------

